# Edge 540



## Matt308 (Feb 18, 2009)

420 degrees/sec roll rate
3,700ft/min climb rate
12G airframe
265mph

Mount a couple .50cals on this bad boy and I'd buy one. Hard to believe that she does not have digital flight controls. For that kind of maneuverability, she has to be inherently unstable.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 18, 2009)

Unstable is an understatement, its gotta be a rude bitch to fly like that.... The G's on a couple of those moves make me shudder from the memories of blacking out under G....

Great clip Matt...


----------



## <simon> (Feb 20, 2009)

420 degrees roll rate... Can't even comprehend that!!!

What an aircraft...


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah and if you watch the video, you can see it performed. I can't imagine the neck-snap that causes.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 20, 2009)

I think he broke the needle on the fun meter!


----------



## Bill G. (Feb 20, 2009)

Broke the needle! Heck, I think the whole fun gauge fell out of the airplane!

As for mounting the M-2 fifties, the aircraft probably couldn't handle the stresses! That thing does aerobatics that seem impossible!

It there was a two seat version, count me out! I haven't been air sick yet, but that plane is too small to hold an air sick bag big enough!

Bill G.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 20, 2009)

I assure you Bill that I would have puked on takeoff.


----------

